# bottle cleaning



## slickfinish (Apr 10, 2009)

I will clean beers or sodas for $10 each. I have been doing this for about 5 years 24/7 and only had 1 break. There are never any guarantees when doing it but beer and sodas are tough critters. I can do other types but I am limited as I only have 5 inch tubes.My location is in the Fort Wayne,In area. oldjim44@embarqmail.com or 260-625-4872


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2009)

What is it with all the hockers lately? No offense meant Slickfinish, its just that quite a few of us are a bit tainted in our attitude toward new members showing up out of the blue with something to sell. Good luck with your endeavor. At least you are selling good old fashioned time honored methods instead of snake oil miracle cures.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Apr 12, 2009)

I am friends with Jim he is a super guy collected for over 30yrs and is honest as can be.Cleans my bottles always does perfect job.I know a lot of poeple drift in and out but this man is 100% bottle collector.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2009)

Then welcome to the forums Slickfinish.


----------

